# Great News!



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

It's only been a few days and I am very surprised how close these two have gotten. Bungie really misses his mate - but I didn't think he'd be so welcoming so soon.










Hopefully they become bonded mates and in the future I can post the first Bungie and Isis Breeding Journy!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

They make a cute looking couple, thats great there getting along so well


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

That's fantastic, I just love that picture!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute  they seem to be getting along great.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

What a gorgeous photo!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww, I'm so pleased they like each other.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm sorry Sarin-missed this thread somehow. I just wanted to say that's a really beautiful pic! Goodluck to Bungie and his new friend.


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

They are so cute together and they both look really happy! Congrats!


----------

